# BMV question



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Linda's son has a pickup and a little Chevy. He is in debt with child support (~$20K) and he can't have vehicles registered in his name. He can't get a driver's license. 

As a favor to him, I let them be registered in my name. But I became concerned about liability with him driving around with no license and no insurance and a beer in his hand, and I told him that I would not renew his registrations in my name, find someone else. They expired last month.

Well, he didn't. The vehicles are sitting useless with expired tags.

I thought I was free of responsibility, but maybe not. The dead tags still point to me.

Is there some way by which I can disown those registrations even if there isn't someone else to take ownership?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> Linda's son has a pickup and a little Chevy. He is in debt with child support (~$20K) and he can't have vehicles registered in his name. He can't get a driver's license.
> 
> As a favor to him, I let them be registered in my name. But I became concerned about liability with him driving around with no license and no insurance and a beer in his hand, and I told him that I would not renew his registrations in my name, find someone else. They expired last month.
> 
> ...


sell them to your local scrap dealer and make a few bucks. or some scrapers will come to you and pick them up. if there turned into scrap there not your worry. look in the paper in the want adds for someone who picks up old junk cars.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

scioto_alex said:


> Linda's son has a pickup and a little Chevy. He is in debt with child support (~$20K) and he can't have vehicles registered in his name. He can't get a driver's license.
> 
> As a favor to him, I let them be registered in my name. But I became concerned about liability with him driving around with no license and no insurance and a beer in his hand, and I told him that I would not renew his registrations in my name, find someone else. They expired last month.
> 
> ...


 Are there liens on the titles or do you own them free and clear. There are companies that will buy your vehicles from you like Carvana.
https://www.carvana.com/sellyourcar


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CarMax also does it.
https://www.carmax.com/sell-my-car


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Take the plates off. Call the cops when he leaves the drive with a beer in his hand. I know you can't drive but a lot of us do and don't need a drunk uninsured pos driving around. Take control.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If the vehicles are in your name, get rid of them. Sell them scrap them. whatever. It is your responsibility I would think to report the vehicles stolen if he drives them without your permission.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sell the vehicles, give the money to knucklehead and free yourself from any liability.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whatever you do.. don't let the plates out of your sight, or destroy them


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Who’s name is on the titles?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Smitty82 said:


> Who’s name is on the titles?


Whoevers name is on the registration is the owner of the car if he cant own any cars.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Whoevers name is on the registration is the owner of the car if he cant own any cars.


I don’t think that’s right. The title is the legal form of ownership. I believe the registration is proof that all licenses and fees have been paid to the state to operate the vehicle on public roadways.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lewis said:


> Sell the vehicles, give the money to knucklehead and free yourself from any liability.


sell the vehicles give the money to his kids that he wont support


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

He can’t sell a personal vehicle unless his name is on the title, thus the reason I asked. If his name is not on the title then he has no liability and can call the cops to have the vehicles towed off his property.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't know where the vehicles are. Else I could strip the plates.

I'm just surprised that he hasn't found another sucker to take that risk.

Chumps like me must be hard to find.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> I don't know where the vehicles are. Else I could strip the plates.
> 
> I'm just surprised that he hasn't found another sucker to take that risk.
> 
> Chumps like me must be hard to find.


Are the titles in your name?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Trash the plates if you can and report the vehicle stolen.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me what trashing the plates accomplishes in this situation?


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> Are the titles in your name?


yep,who has the titles and names on them? that should be the answer!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

slipsinker said:


> yep,who has the titles and names on them? that should be the answer!


Exactly


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

If the title is in your name and the tags even though expired are yours if he drives and gets in an accident you can be held liable. In an accident if the driver has no insurance they will go after the owner of the car. In Ohio if you have a drivers license you are required to have insurance even if you don't own a car. If you have a car titled in your name you really need insurance on it, say it is in your drive and rolls into the street hitting a car your home owner insurance won't cover it. 
Protect yourself. Get your hands on those plates. If you don't know where the vehicles are report them as stolen. Or another option is use a Notary Public to transfer the titles to him. If he doesn't go in and register them at the BMV that is on him, but you want to have a photo copy of the notarized of the titles showing the dates and signatures so if something happens you have proof you gave him the vehicles. This was recommended by a lawyer to someone I know.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I believe the owner (name on title) has the liability on the vehicle. The owner is responsible to carry insurance and pay for any damages caused by a vehicle titled in their name.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Are the vehicles titled in your name as well as registered in your name?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

multi species angler said:


> Are the vehicles titled in your name as well as registered in your name?


the million dollar question.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually in Ohio the driver is required to be insured whether they own a vehicle or not. I just recently confirmed this my insurance company as I had an 18 y/o grandson get his license. He was allowed to drive my car on his temp to the BMV but was not allowed to drive it home after he passed his test. According to insurance company if in an accident the responsible driver's insurance pays for the damage they cause ,the car owner's insurance covers their car only. Unless the driver has no insurance then they will go after both the driver and the car owner.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Title and registration, in your name. You are the responsible party. You haven't made it clear that, both are in your name. If they are, call the police and report them stolen. Or go to the BMV,and tell them what you did,and that you do not want to be responsible. We all make mistakes. Especially when you think you're doing something nice for someone who doesn't respect you.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for your advice, guys. Time for me to get nasty.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Smitty82 said:


> the million dollar question.


 Unless I missed it, STILL unanswered. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> sell the vehicles give the money to his kids that he wont support


 Even better idea!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

He can't sell the vehicles if they aren't titled in his name. Something that hasn't been established yet.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The one question and (easiest) that would answer this entire thread is still unknown.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm thinking, Smitty82, if this kid is that goofy, maybe he commits a crime and someone gets the plate number, the police would come looking for you, no?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> I'm thinking, Smitty82, if this kid is that goofy, maybe he commits a crime and someone gets the plate number, the police would come looking for you, no?


 depends on who’s name is on the title


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

scioto_alex said:


> Thanks for your advice, guys. Time for me to get nasty.


unfortunately, that's it, doesn't' sound like he's thinking about doing it the right (easy) way ... my brother went thru similar things w/his wife's kids, it's tough when they're not yours and don't care about you unless they need something ... I won't even get into being $20K behind in child support, I had a guy who worked for me that got a felony for that ... if you have thoughts that you don't trust the kid enough, you have to get rude ... if the plates are expired, he'll get stopped and towed, then at least you'll know where to go and get the car but do it fast, those guys charge popular prices for daily storage  if title in your name, go to BMV and either gift it to him or sell for $1 and it's out of your name ... if you don't have physical custody of the title, if it's in your name they'll run you a new one for a few bucks ... I don't think you can get plates if it's not in your name ...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2913.03

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4511.203

Pick your poison..... either you're taking the heat or him....... if it was me, I know who I would pick... either way good luck

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> Thanks for your advice, guys. Time for me to get nasty.


answer the big question everybody is asking. IS THE TITLES IN YOUR NAME? if so call the police and have them get the cars off the road. then either give them to a charity or sell them for scrap.

I just had a 03 Taurus get hit in the side. the car was beyond repair but drivable. I drove it to a auto junk yard and got 175.00 and the battery.

in Indiana if a car is titled in your name the plates and registration has to be in the owners name only.
sherman


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

To many unproductive kid's in Ohio today as well as weak parents


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

You can't make this crap up....


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Call an attorney. His fee might seem high, but DO what he says.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

This has become one of the greatest mysteries on this forum, this is up there with “who shot j.r.”.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I see dead people!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> If the title is in your name and the tags even though expired are yours if he drives and gets in an accident you can be held liable. In an accident if the driver has no insurance they will go after the owner of the car. In Ohio if you have a drivers license you are required to have insurance even if you don't own a car. If you have a car titled in your name you really need insurance on it, say it is in your drive and rolls into the street hitting a car your home owner insurance won't cover it.
> Protect yourself. Get your hands on those plates. If you don't know where the vehicles are report them as stolen. Or another option is use a Notary Public to transfer the titles to him. If he doesn't go in and register them at the BMV that is on him, but you want to have a photo copy of the notarized of the titles showing the dates and signatures so if something happens you have proof you gave him the vehicles. This was recommended by a lawyer to someone I know.


If you do not own a vehicle, you do Not have to be insured!! Why would anyone pay for insurance on something they don't own? I'm sorry if I offend anyone. The laws are very specific about insurance and driving. In fact you can drive some one else's vehicle and be covered under their insurance policy.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Can someone register a vehicle in their name if they are not listed on the title in the state of Ohio?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Smitty82 said:


> Can someone register a vehicle in their name if they are not listed on the title in the state of Ohio?


good question. i've never heard of anyone being able to register and plate a car that wasnt on the title.
sherman


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know why but this thread sucked me in. Who's name is on the title? Lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

JamesF, I was told by two separate insurance companies and BMV that in order to drive even if you do not own a vehicle you must have insurance. I agree at first it didn't make any sense but all three said the same thing. Basically they said that the driver is responsible for any damage they cause not the owner and that is why the driver needs to be insured. A good example of this is if you have a teenager in your house you can't just let them drive without adding them to your policy, and your rates will go up even though you have a great driving record because you are allowing a higher risk driver to use your vehicle. The insurance companies explained Full coverage covers only you as the driver and your vehicle. Liability only covers you as the driver. Makes some sense as my insurance covers me if I rent a ca r or u-hall without getting their insurance. I have checked every time I rent a vehicle. My son currently has an SR22 for driving without insurance, he was driving a friend's truck and did not own a vehicle at the time. That is why I checked into it the way I did when my 18 y/o grandson got his license.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You are right about the driving. However if you don't drive a vehicle, like you said it doesn't make sense. My understanding is, you should have insurance if you are driving. My brother's birthday was on the 5th of December. I took him to the BMV this morning. I asked the question, and was told that if you have a recent driver's license, but don't drive, it's basically an ID. But you should have insurance if you drive. But you can drive someone's vehicle under their insurance, as long as the insurance company is informed. She said it's similar to being covered by your medical insurance when you're out of the country, or in another state. So, if you confirm that your insurance will give you coverage, there shouldn't be an issue. At least that's how its supposed to be.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

There are a lot of things I question dealing with vehicle insurance. Like why is it I got those letters from BMV demanding proof of insurance on 5 vehicles for 6 years straight. Yet my mother who has been in Ohio her whole life has never received one in over 60 years of driving. Guess that is like me being selected for jury duty almost every year for 25 years and my wife has never been selected. Or why when I showed a cop current insurance cards on 4 vehicles including a motorcycle he would think I am riding my other motorcycle without insurance.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Guess I'am boring. Have had 33 cars, trucks and boats and motorcycles just one insurance company. Never let anyone take or give me a plate to use.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I should stay out of this, but I can’t help myself. The OP enabled a dead beat to cheat the child support system. The OP enabled the dead beat to drive without a license. The OP enabled the dead beat to drink and drive and endanger innocent people on the road. Now the OP wants to cover his tracks and posts this for free internet advice. This whole situation lacks any kind of morals or integrity.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes the titles are in my name. I expected his dad to sign for them.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> Yes the titles are in my name. I expected his dad to sign for them.


Since you name is on the title and you don’t know where the vehicle is, the registration isn't up to date, and you’re seriously worried about what he might do as far as driving drunk then I would definitely call the police. With that being said it is important to note that it’s in your best interest to seek real legal counsel for any and all legal related questions.

On a side note, if you get the nascar dully back and want to sell it, let me know. That thing is a work of art.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

scioto_alex said:


> Yes the titles are in my name. I expected his dad to sign for them.


Report the cars stolen, get them back, and put them on the market place here. Who knows maybe I'd buy one, I'm looking for a car for my 16 year old. I can write the check to the kids that have been cheated 20grand.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If the cars are in your name report them stolen. End of story


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Nah that would be too harsh. He's on probation now, and adding something like receiving stolen property would really screw him over.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> Can someone register a vehicle in their name if they are not listed on the title in the state of Ohio?


NO....If it's not titled in your name, or companies name, you cannot buy plates for it. Make it a lot simplar, can you buy plates for your neighbors car that's in their name and have the plates in your name? Of course not, same thing. I told him a long time ago to get the da.. plates off of those vehicles if they are still in his name. Very simple solution....


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> NO....If it's not titled in your name, or companies name, you cannot buy plates for it. Make it a lot simplar, can you buy plates for your neighbors car that's in their name and have the plates in your name? Of course not, same thing. I told him a long time ago to get the da.. plates off of those vehicles if they are still in his name. Very simple solution....


Simply taking the plates off doesn’t do anything, his name is on the title, the vin number is on the title, best course of action is to report the vehicle stolen.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

scioto_alex said:


> Nah that would be too harsh. He's on probation now, and adding something like receiving stolen property would really screw him over.


And it sounds like he has YOUR vehicles and won't tell you where they are.
He needs to take responsibility for his life...there is no too harsh.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> Nah that would be too harsh. He's on probation now, and adding something like receiving stolen property would really screw him over.


You have stated that he doesn’t have a license, the vehicle registration is not up to date (which in Ohio if you own a vehicle the Registration must be current to have it on the road or even parked in your drive way), you stated that you know he drinks and drives, and that you don’t currently know where the vehicle/vehicles are. If all of this is true then You have taken on a great deal of liability dude.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Let him make the choice, vehicles get put in his name or they will be reported stolen since he won't provide them willingly.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> Yes the titles are in my name. I expected his dad to sign for them.


like said above give him the choice. return the cars or go to jail or transfer titles to someone else. and give him a 3 day deadline to get er done. if the cars aren't returned or transferred within the 3 days call the cops and tell them he has possession of the cars that are titled in your name and you want them back or at least impounded.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> JamesF, I was told by two separate insurance companies and BMV that in order to drive even if you do not own a vehicle you must have insurance. I agree at first it didn't make any sense but all three said the same thing. Basically they said that the driver is responsible for any damage they cause not the owner and that is why the driver needs to be insured. A good example of this is if you have a teenager in your house you can't just let them drive without adding them to your policy, and your rates will go up even though you have a great driving record because you are allowing a higher risk driver to use your vehicle. The insurance companies explained Full coverage covers only you as the driver and your vehicle. Liability only covers you as the driver. Makes some sense as my insurance covers me if I rent a ca r or u-hall without getting their insurance. I have checked every time I rent a vehicle. My son currently has an SR22 for driving without insurance, he was driving a friend's truck and did not own a vehicle at the time. That is why I checked into it the way I did when my 18 y/o grandson got his license.


Did they tell you how you can buy insurance without owning a vehicle? It is possible to buy liability only insurance not being tied to any vehicle?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> If the cars are in your name report them stolen. End of story


You allowed him to take the vehicles and use them........ it's unauthorized use of a motor vehicle, that would be the charge he would face. I posted this numerous posts back!! You continue to allow him to drive, it's wrongful entrustment, where you are cited. He continues to use the vehicle after permission expired, it's unauthorized use. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Remember laws are there to protect criminals. If something happens you will be the one to pay the price for trying to be the nice guy. If you want him to have a vehicle take his ass to the BMV and switch the title into his name to clear yours from anything in the future


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Well, Sir. You have have placed your self into a predicament. There comes a time where enough is enough! You don't want him to go to jail, for some lame reason,or other. It's quite obvious that you are letting someone use your soft easy going self, to take advantage of you. If he's out on probation, he knows exactly what he is doing. And now you have yourself in the middle of whatever is keeping you from doing the right thing. This is entirely for you to take a stand. You are being played in big way. We,here on OGF, cannot solve this issue. Only you can. I can only warn you, that you will be the sole responsible party when the inevitable happens. I personally would not like to be on the receiving end of this. You really are (at this moment) financially gambling on a lame horse. Find these vehicles and have them towed, far cheaper than what is known to happen. Or have him sign the titles in his name.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> Simply taking the plates off doesn’t do anything, his name is on the title, the vin number is on the title, best course of action is to report the vehicle stolen.


Gonna make it simple....If SA at the least removes the plates and the dip stick finds plates somewhere else and puts them on that vehicle, S A is not responsible for that, it is called fictitious registration. So you want S A to lie and say the bum stole the car when he actually gave him the cars? Probably deserves to be in jail but not by someone lying to put him there....


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Time to put this post to bed. If Alex isn’t gonna man up and do something no one on here can do it for him


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll just tell him I want my name off, and that should be simpler than towing, etc.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

scioto_alex said:


> I'll just tell him I want my name off, and that should be simpler than towing, etc.


Should be but you should definitely Uber with whomever is getting it in their name to the title office, so you can see that the title is actually transferred into someone else's name and not yours. Doesn't matter if you sign it over or whatever, until it is transferred at the title office it's yours, so if it is involved in whatever...robbery, accident, murder it's still yours until the state says it isn't. Good luck!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

this thread makes me scratch my head in a meh mood...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just don't think the op wanted good advice. because he got some great advice from ogf members.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> I just don't think the op wanted good advice. because he got some great advice from ogf members.
> sherman


Oh, your advice is well noted and thanks for it. Now I just need to catch the guy when he's here sometime.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That means your on borrowed time.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

scioto_alex said:


> Oh, your advice is well noted and thanks for it. Now I just need to catch the guy when he's here sometime.


Keep waiting on him, that should work. Especially if he knows your looking.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

scioto_alex said:


> Oh, your advice is well noted and thanks for it. Now I just need to catch the guy when he's here sometime.


Like my Dad often said, may he rest in peace,...."Crap in one hand and wish in the other one and see which one fills up first"....Done commenting on this subject....


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Snakecharmer, I am sure there is a technical name for insurance when you don't actually own a vehicle. I know with my son he went to the insurance agent and told them what he needed, which was really just liability. I do know when he got a car again his payment went down a little.


----------



## Eugene Burton (Oct 24, 2019)

bobk said:


> Take the plates off. Call the cops when he leaves the drive with a beer in his hand. I know you can't drive but a lot of us do and don't need a drunk uninsured pos driving around. Take control.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I can make a hazardous guess that he more than likely knows that you want your name off of the titles. It sounds to me that you don't want to incur any monetary burden. From what you've told us,it's very clear, that he sure doesn't give a crap about you. This happens to quite a few people. Screw him and turn him in. This low life has more than taken advantage of you in a serious way. Let me ask you? Is it your fault that he owes 20 k in child support? Is it your fault that he has been in jail? And is it true that you actually feel sorry for this guy? That is certainly causing you grief. Or could he not pay child support because he was in jail? Does he even have a job? And just so you know, not paying child support is a Federal felony. You could be charged with complicity if something bad happens. I can't take any more of this. "Someone poke out my eyes ".


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread has vastly become one of the greatest disappointments on this forum. But what a roller coaster ride!


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> Snakecharmer, I am sure there is a technical name for insurance when you don't actually own a vehicle. I know with my son he went to the insurance agent and told them what he needed, which was really just liability. I do know when he got a car again his payment went down a little.


It's called a non-owners policy. And you're correct, liability only.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey Alex, we are all pulling for you on here and want to see you have a favorable outcome that gets you off the hook! You are the only one that knows all the details of your personal situation and why you choose to handle it like you do. We just don’t want you to get run over and used.

Keep us posted, a lot of folks are waiting to see how this gets resolved. And let’s face it, now that Sherman has gotten his deer, we are all looking for some conclusion to this situation as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

My two cents. 
1. The son is never going to surrender the vehicles. He won't fulfill his obligations to his own kids, so why would anyone believe he will fulfill his obligations to a step-relative?
2. Sorry if this is harsh, but the OP is putting all of us in danger to a degree. He knows the kid drinks and drives, and actually helps him do so. So the rest of us get to risk being involved in an accident with yet another knucklehead because OP doesn't want to be harsh to the one person in this scenario who deserves harsh treatment.
3. The OP also is expecting us to all help pay for the kid's misdeeds. How much assistance are the kids getting because junior hasn't paid child support? $20000 sounds like junior hasn't paid anything for roughly three years. And how much will someone have to pay when junior eventually wrecks into someone else? Does anyone think junior won't do a hit and run if possible?

Get the vehicles off the road. Sell them and give all the money to the kids. If baby mama is irresponsible, send her $50 Kroger cards every week or so.
Get junior off the road. Quit endangering the rest of us.

(Climbing down from soap box now.)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a Bite said:


> It's called a non-owners policy. And you're correct, liability only.


Good to know....My cousin has a kid working in SF for Google with no car. They have a company bus that picks him up every day so he has no car. He may want to look into this if he rents a car/ shares a car.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you know where he lives the cars wont be far away. find the cars and call wreckers to tow them to the local salvage yard. if you have the titles he doesn't have any say In what you do with them. if he doesn't want to transfer the titles I don't see where you have any choice but to get drastic.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

How is it that I'm putting the OGF membership into risk of liability, and asking for money? Where did that come from?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

scioto_alex said:


> How is it that I'm putting the OGF membership into risk of liability, and asking for money? Where did that come from?


YOU got the car/truck titled for him. You called it doing him a favor. Knowing he has no license, no insurance and drives while drinking puts all the public at risk. When he crashes into someone and he has no insurance who do you think has to pay for the damage? The honest guy does.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I suggest he mans up and cares for his children and end all the games.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

every day that goes by he puts you at risk. if either car is involved in a wreck they are coming after the owner of them for any damages. and god forbid but if someone id crippled or killed you are the one they sue. its you or him brother, make the right choice fast.
sherman


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if the cars are in your name? I would think your responsable for any damage done by those cars.,


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

JamesF said:


> I can't take any more of this. "Someone poke out my eyes ".


I got a chuckle out of this.....I'm glad I wasn't drinking something.


----------



## Jf6 (Nov 8, 2017)

scioto_alex said:


> Linda's son has a pickup and a little Chevy. He is in debt with child support (~$20K) and he can't have vehicles registered in his name. He can't get a driver's license.
> 
> As a favor to him, I let them be registered in my name. But I became concerned about liability with him driving around with no license and no insurance and a beer in his hand, and I told him that I would not renew his registrations in my name, find someone else. They expired last month.
> 
> ...


First off who Linda? Second why in the world would you do that if you know he drinks and drives? Seems from an outsider that more to this story than letting on in any case you are on the hook i Would talk to a lawyer now don’t say anything more on these forums or anywhere you have already said enough that could get you in big big trouble if anything happens


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Absolutely right about social media. And now I plead the 5th.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't figure out what the OP doesnt understand about this issue??? He is allowing this to happen thereby putting himself at risk for a wrongful entrustment charge at minimum!! Does any of this matter to him? Does he think nothing will happen?? In the end he is going to be the one with the problems for his lack of action in this. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

JamesF said:


> Absolutely right about social media. And now I plead the 5th.


Too late for you you’re in way to deep


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Crap I'm beginning to regret starting this thread. I got my answer several pages back and I keep getting it back again with sledgehammers. I get it, already.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Alex, I for one am sorry to hear about this dilemma. I hope you can get it brought to conclusion quickly and get it off your mind.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Workingman said:


> Alex, I for one am sorry to hear about this dilemma. I hope you can get it brought to conclusion quickly and get it off your mind.


But until then we have to beat this dead horse thoroughly​


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I really want you get out this situation. I am sorry about all of this. If I were to be in such a situation, I would like to have the support of the people on OGF. I don't want to think that everyone's input is meant to make you feel bad about this. Sometimes these posts can have an adverse response. Because we aren't going through the same thing, doesn't mean that people don't care. Life can isn't as simple as we think it should be. There is some good advice here, take what you feel may help. Take care. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> Too late for you you’re in way to deep


Yep!! Jumped in over my head for sure. I feel that this is going to take some time for SA to work through this.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we are only looking out for your best interest. we like you or we wouldnt care. we just feel your not doing anything fast enough. and its your behind thats in danger of large fines or even jail time. I wont say anymore on the subject. but will be checking back hoping it comes to a closure soon.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I fully agree with Sherman's statement. My suggestion simply was to take the burden off of you by filing an unauthorized use against him. Thereby absolving you and hopefully letting you move forward. He has shown zero responsibility or accountability for his actions. There has been a lack of respect for you, the court, the laws of the State of Ohio and support of his family by bailing on child support. He's not going to change now. At this point it's a matter of protecting yourself. To hell with him, file the report and take the burden off you. It's sometimes hard to make the right decision when feelings are involved. Again wasn't trying to be hard on you and just didn't want to see you get in a bind over something that could have easily been prevented. Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

JamesF said:


> I really want you get out this situation. I am sorry about all of this. If I were to be in such a situation, I would like to have the support of the people on OGF. I don't want to think that everyone's input is meant to make you feel bad about this. Sometimes these posts can have an adverse response. Because we aren't going through the same thing, doesn't mean that people don't care. Life can isn't as simple as we think it should be. There is some good advice here, take what you feel may help. Take care. My thoughts are with you and your family.


I thought you were taking the fifth on this


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You set hook! I couldn't stop, knowing that he is having a hard time. And I didn't want to add to it.
After all we're usually a supportive group. I am of the mind, that we support,pray and help our people on OGF. The physically ill,and some like Alex,struggling with an emotional decision. He has fallen on hard times, and reached out to us. We really don't know the full details, always more than we could imagine.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is irrelevant, but it's a great story. I was at the BMV 2 years ago. They had changed the way you line up. They had home made rope barriers made with yellow anchor rope, treated 4x4's and Lowes 5 gal buckets. sort of a maze kinda thing. I'm number 439 or something like that. I watch this foreign man step over one of the ropes, and he tripped and the bucket fell over... and it was like domino's... every single one went over, one at a time. (boom-boom-boom)Everyone was trying not to laugh, but it was impossible not too... Only time the BMV was fun!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm calling Jerry Springer, we got a show here..


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Years ago I had a driving test in Hilliard. Their level of friendliness toward customers was Soviet. They were the most grim and impersonal state workers I've ever dealt with in any part of state government.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dang this thread is a gem. Oldy but goody


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I saw that poster and thought, DANG! Time for some coffee video 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

We never really got the full ending to this story. I wonder what happened.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

He got mad at everyone and quit OGF


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> He got mad at everyone and quit OGF


It happens 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> He got mad at everyone and quit OGF


Really?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes and yes it did happen


----------

